# LOLBBW photos! Like...Caturday photos. With big girls.



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

*Oh, hai!*

This was Ripley's idea.  I thought it might be a good goofy pic thread! We can make our own dumbass/fun photos a la http://icanhascheezburger.com/ (Do y'all know the photos I'm talkin about? ...animal photos with captions.) Here are a couple to get it started.

Yrs in major goofitude

p.s. If this thread tanks, it's not Ripley's fault. I just ran with it....


----------



## eightyseven (May 2, 2007)

I still never got these photos... you know, the ones with the animals and the stupid unrelated captions. What is the point? I think they're overused and not particularly funny... but everyone's nuts about them. Maybe it's because I'm a grammar nut and not really a fan of animals? I don' know.

I still think these are absolutely hilarious, Liz... especially the second one!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 2, 2007)

Maybe overlooking the grammar and changing the photo subjects will convert you.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 2, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I still never got these photos... you know, the ones with the animals and the stupid unrelated captions. What is the point?



They are cute, duh.


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I still never got these photos... you know, the ones with the animals and the stupid unrelated captions. What is the point? I think they're overused and not particularly funny... but everyone's nuts about them. Maybe it's because I'm a grammar nut and not really a fan of animals? I don' know.
> 
> I still think these are absolutely hilarious, Liz... especially the second one!


I'M IN UR THREAD, PEEIN' ON UR PARADE.


ahahahahaaha. Shit. i kill me.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 2, 2007)

I was going to hijack this thread with a picture of this guy... but I couldn't find one, and that would just be kind of mean. 

=Divals


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2007)

anyone else hear this noise in the moments before a puke? 

it's a sound that will wake me out of a deep sleep and have me running for something to shove under the cat's face.

why, oh why, must they throw up on the area rug when there are great expanses of hardwood floor??


----------



## Allie Cat (May 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> anyone else hear this noise in the moments before a puke?
> 
> it's a sound that will wake me out of a deep sleep and have me running for something to shove under the cat's face.
> 
> why, oh why, must they throw up on the area rug when there are great expanses of hardwood floor??



When my cats puke, they say 'ack gag wheeze,' not 'Oh Long Johnson'... o.o

You have a weird cat, yo 

=Divals


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2007)

you take that back! i interpret that as a personal attack!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2007)

Ohhh Don Piaaaaa..................

no.

Just endlessly funny.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> anyone else hear this noise in the moments before a puke?



My cat Katie (who sadly passed away many years ago) slept on my chest at night. I woke up to that sound a couple of times and got a faceful of warm cat hurl.


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2007)

i'm in ur bed, pukin' in ur face.


dear god.

i wish i had a goofy shot of myself so i could play, but i HATE goofy shots of myself, so i don't let them exist on this earth.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm in ur bed, pukin' in ur face.
> 
> 
> dear god.
> ...


 

I have some........of you.


----------



## ripley (May 2, 2007)

im in yer karaoke, laffin at yer voice?


----------



## Wagimawr (May 2, 2007)

Now THIS is the kind of material pain meds can contribute greatly to.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 2, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ohhh Don Piaaaaa..................
> 
> no.
> 
> Just endlessly funny.



There's a longer version where the camera kind of pulls back and you see who the cat's talking to... this very curious-looking kitten is standing there and says 'meow?' while the original cat mutters 'Oh long long long... oh long long long long long...' Unfortunately that video has a laugh track, grr.

=Divals


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm in ur bed, pukin' in ur face.



I'd just wash it off and go back to bed. It did kinda suck if it got up my nose and in my mouth though.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2007)

Oh, I'd love to see the longer version - if you ever run across it, pass the linky.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I still never got these photos... you know, the ones with the animals and the stupid unrelated captions. What is the point? I think they're overused and not particularly funny... but everyone's nuts about them. Maybe it's because I'm a grammar nut and not really a fan of animals? I don' know.



I think it's mostly the sheer joy of anthropomorphization.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'M IN UR THREAD, PEEIN' ON UR PARADE.



bwahhahahahaa


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

Okay, cats that talk are brilliant, but where are the photos? Cmon....! *wheedle* *wheedle* They can be naughty! Hunh! Henh? I M in R boobz steelin yor cleevage!? Henh? heh? Fun, heh? Hehehe...okay, I chill.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 2, 2007)

awesome thread idea! I'd contribute, but I'm not a BBW. =/


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> awesome thread idea! I'd contribute, but I'm not a BBW. =/



I dunno....I think it can be anybody! I don't know why I was thinkin Just Chix. Bring it on, paperclip-lover.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 2, 2007)

Less talk, more pictures, plz.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 2, 2007)

Diva- Cute!!  :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (May 2, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> My cat Katie (who sadly passed away many years ago) slept on my chest at night. I woke up to that sound a couple of times and got a faceful of warm cat hurl.



Yesterday one of my cats was standing on my chest kneading and drooled into my mouth as I was talking to him. I posted about it on the confessions thread but then deleted it because I thought it was just too gross. Having read your puking tale though, I feel liberated because yours is way grosser. 

ETA: I'll try to figure out this picture thing, Liz, and add one. I'm dumb. Someone tell me if there's a place to get captions or if we make up our own please.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

look--secret white text


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

rainyday said:


> ETA: I'll try to figure out this picture thing, Liz, and add one. I'm dumb. Someone tell me if there's a place to get captions or if we make up our own please.



I just made up my own, usin the lolcat stuff as a model. Whee!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 2, 2007)

thank you, Liz.


----------



## supersoup (May 2, 2007)

i'm marrying liz, hands off to all the rest of yas. and besides mspaint, i have no idea how to put words on my pictures. if i figure it out, i'll join in!!


----------



## rainyday (May 2, 2007)

Got sidetracked earlier. Here ya go. This one borrows from your Jenny idea.


----------



## rainyday (May 2, 2007)




----------



## rainyday (May 2, 2007)

(The ball was underinflated!)


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 3, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Having read your puking tale though, I feel liberated because yours is way grosser.



I'm glad I was able to make you feel better.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 3, 2007)

Fat chicks rock, goofy girls are goddesses. I once had a cat that I nicknamed "furblower", pretty self explanatory...

I gotz udder kat tailz wai tue grozz tue sez... kathud kathud kathud, p-u...
skwirl tailz tue

nyse butz btw

nats_nam_af


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2007)

heh can u see my white text? Then call 555-5555


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2007)

hehehehheheh....hi.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 3, 2007)

Looked up "quotzenboobz" in my German dictionary... auch du lieber!

P.S. Rainyday... ball envoy...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 3, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Looked up "quotzenboobz" in my German dictionary... auch du lieber!
> 
> P.S. Rainyday... ball envoy...



Ball envoy? Are you sending someone in to talk about Rainy's rear?


----------



## stan_der_man (May 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ball envoy? Are you sending someone in to talk about Rainy's rear?



No talkin' necessary whatsoever ma'am... spellin' no neither!


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> thank you, Liz.


 

First, a paper clip. Now, a fan. Someone get this boy out of the office supplies department and give him something he CAN'T take a Dims safe picture with.

(P.S.- Still cute, even with a fan in the way...just sayin')


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 3, 2007)

^^^ I'm like the McGuyver of FAdom.


----------



## Jes (May 3, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I have some........of you.



i'm in ur new house KILLING YOU.

i know where your bodies are buried, little miss.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm in ur new house KILLING YOU.
> 
> i know where your bodies are buried, little miss.


 
Ruh roh. Guess I'll stop work on that Jeslolz for now...until you go away from Dims for a week again...then I am SO posting it, and taking it down before you get back. 

*snark*


----------



## HugKiss (May 3, 2007)

A good time was had by all. See other photos on the Events/East board. 

View attachment bunz.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2007)

HugKiss said:


> A good time was had by all. See other photos on the Events/East board.



fabulous!!! hehe


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

View attachment donut.JPG



...and it was teh goodz.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 3, 2007)

HugKiss said:


> A good time was had by all. See other photos on the Events/East board.



Incorrect usage of past tense:
"A good time *is being* had by all." I will in fact view the other photos on the Events/East board to confirm this.



This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 19397
> 
> 
> ...and it was teh goodz.



Doh! Nuts 'bout dis foto two! Laptop's heatin' up...


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

rainyday said:


> (The ball was underinflated!)



I'm trying to think of something witty to say here. Should I say that "Rainyday is on the ball"? Go the dirty flirtatious route and say something about "my balls"? Try to riff on the caption and come up with a "stolen" joke? Take a hilarious photo of myself and caption it "DO WANT" or "MOAR PLZ"? (Maybe I'd do that if I didn't have to leave for work five minutes ago.)

Ehh, screw it. In the spirit of this thread, I'll just observe that your pics are great and allow Nintendo Pro Wrestling to say the rest:


----------



## stan_der_man (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I'm trying to think of something witty to say here. Should I say that "Rainyday is on the ball"? Go the dirty flirtatious route and say something about "my balls"? Try to riff on the caption and come up with a "stolen" joke? Take a hilarious photo of myself and caption it "DO WANT" or "MOAR PLZ"? (Maybe I'd do that if I didn't have to leave for work five minutes ago.)
> 
> Ehh, screw it. In the spirit of this thread, I'll just observe that your pics are great and allow Nintendo Pro Wrestling to say the rest:



I know the feeling when the whitty ain't workin' SlackerFA! Getting bummed doesn't help, but then again, maybe it does.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 3, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> ...and it was teh goodz.



Why can't I rep you for that? That was AMAZING.


----------



## rainyday (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I'm trying to think of something witty to say here. Should I say that "Rainyday is on the ball"? Go the dirty flirtatious route and say something about "my balls"? Try to riff on the caption and come up with a "stolen" joke? Take a hilarious photo of myself and caption it "DO WANT" or "MOAR PLZ"? (Maybe I'd do that if I didn't have to leave for work five minutes ago.)



I don't know what the Nintendo Wrestling thing is, but I'm highly honored by it. And I think you should have gone with a pic posed with a cop and a speeding ticket that said "Big butz mayd me late 4 work occifer."  



fa_man_stan said:


> I know the feeling when the whitty ain't workin' SlackerFA! Getting bummed doesn't help, but then again, maybe it does.


Groan, laugh, groan, laugh.  Thanks for your picture-posting support, Stan.


----------



## rainyday (May 3, 2007)

Yank and BBMe, next time you guys should try that with a bismark lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 3, 2007)

We had to take what the hotel had, Rainster. lol  I have to admit, I love the "I just woke up 30 seconds ago flush to my face in that one. LOL


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 19397
> 
> ...and it was teh goodz.




yay! another great photo. hehehe! 

(I am confused--what is the teal lacey stuff in the middle? Is that your arm, BBMe?)


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2007)

rainyday said:


> And I think you should have gone with a pic posed with a cop and a speeding ticket that said "Big butz mayd me late 4 work occifer."



bwah hah! !


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 3, 2007)

It's the "strap" to my sleeveless teal lace pjs.


----------



## HugKiss (May 4, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Incorrect usage of past tense:
> "A good time *is being* had by all." I will in fact view the other photos on the Events/East board to confirm this.



 BITE ME!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2007)

You motorboatin' son of a bitch.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2007)

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to liz (di-va) again._

Dammit!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to liz (di-va) again._
> 
> Dammit!



I gave her a rep for you Fuzzy!



liz (di-va) said:


> You motorboatin' son of a bitch.
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=19426&stc=1&d=1178321329


I was going to make a se(a)men joke, but that's just way too easy... Personally I can never get enough of silly... Keep on motorboatin' Liz! 
First sailor: "Pass me the chocolate pudding, would you?"
Second sailor: "No way, Jose!"
First sailor: "Why not?"
Second sailor: "It's against regulations to help another sailor to dessert!"
sailor_man_stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2007)

okay, this is it for now. tired of lookin at my mug.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 6, 2007)

an oldie, but goodie. Perfect for people full of stupid questions.


----------



## alienlanes (May 6, 2007)

OK, I've finally come up with a thematically appropriate response to Liz, Rainy and T1Y.

This is quite possibly the most terrifying picture ever taken of me -- I seem to be out-grinning the Grinman / out-mongling the Cockmongler (if you don't know, don't ask...)


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2007)

heheheheh...yay! love em


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 6, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> OK, I've finally come up with a thematically appropriate response to Liz, Rainy and T1Y.
> 
> This is quite possibly the most terrifying picture ever taken of me -- I seem to be out-grinning the Grinman / out-mongling the Cockmongler (if you don't know, don't ask...)



I already repped you, but I think this pic is adorable.


----------



## rainyday (May 6, 2007)

Tosses LOL's to both Slacker and Guns because I'm out of rep. I love that guys are posting too.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2007)

I might as well contribute something... I don't take enough pictures, so it's a good excuse! 

View attachment Under the sea.JPG


View attachment Cubs.JPG


----------



## rainyday (May 6, 2007)

Clever Jeeves, especially the sea one!


----------



## supersoup (May 6, 2007)

ahahaha, so cute!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I might as well contribute something... I don't take enough pictures, so it's a good excuse!



awlllright! (and go Cubz!)


----------



## Elfcat (May 11, 2007)

Favorite one of those is the kitten licking it's paw who's like...

"I has a flavor!"


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 12, 2007)

Elfcat said:


> Favorite one of those is the kitten licking it's paw who's like...
> "I has a flavor!"



I'm a sucker for that one too


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 12, 2007)

Ok I don't know if I'm doing this right but I thought I'd give it a try 'cause the other pics done made me laugh...

View attachment 19746


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2007)

Rep for you, Miss Nancy. That was FABULOUS. <3


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2007)

Good one, Nancy.  (I covet your ice cream as well.)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 12, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Good one, Nancy.  (I covet your ice cream as well.)



You know what, Rainy? I'm coveting it too right now! This might call for a trip to ColdStone tomorrow. :eat1:


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 12, 2007)

procrastination is not just a river in Egypt


----------



## Slowfuse (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Garcia LIVS


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> look--secret white text


That's mad funny!!! It's also very good of you. Nice to know those asses are not going to waste. The world needs more booty revolutionaries. VIVA LA BOOTY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 16, 2007)

Visible cheesecake!!!! 

View attachment flavor.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 16, 2007)

yay to lolbbw posters yay! more more more!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 16, 2007)

Last one.... 

View attachment backfat.JPG


----------



## alienlanes (May 16, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Last one....



:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

All I can do is repeat what I already said here...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 16, 2007)

Ok, here is another one...

View attachment 19965


Sometimes I just amuse myself.


----------



## rainyday (May 24, 2007)




----------



## UberAris (May 24, 2007)




----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

Something to share:

View attachment jeffro.JPG


----------



## UberAris (May 24, 2007)

woot


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

Just cause I found this while surfing.... 

View attachment mm_fatass.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 30, 2007)

I got a whole batch of presidential LOL photos in the mail today...clearly there will be more to come. I didn't wanna post em here, though--thought it'd more fun to keep it thematically consistent.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 30, 2007)

rainyday said:


>



OMG OMG OMG OMG...Rainy, I haven't laughed this hard in quite sometime. I love this photo!!!!


----------



## sunandshadow (May 31, 2007)

Photos taken by ataraxia... more to come!


----------



## sunandshadow (May 31, 2007)




----------



## sunandshadow (May 31, 2007)

(it's a macro macro lawlz)


----------



## sunandshadow (May 31, 2007)




----------



## sunandshadow (May 31, 2007)




----------



## sunandshadow (May 31, 2007)

K, all donez now, hope u enjoyd !!1!


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 1, 2007)

sunandshadow said:


> K, all donez now, hope u enjoyd !!1!



Hilar!

Wait, are you and Ataraxia, like, you know...? If so, is it something recent, or just something I was unaware of?

:wubu: if it's the case. Geek love makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside .


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 1, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Hilar!
> 
> Wait, are you and Ataraxia, like, you know...? If so, is it something recent, or just something I was unaware of?
> 
> :wubu: if it's the case. Geek love makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside .



We've known each other for 10 years now, and have lived together for 5 of those years. There's been nothing between us for a really long time, though.

And these pics came out better than they looked in the little camera LCD.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG...Rainy, I haven't laughed this hard in quite sometime. I love this photo!!!!


Yay! My work here is done. 

I laughed out loud at the cleaver one, sun. Reminded me of a guy with a sword Vickie and I ran into unexpectedly at a rest stop a couple weeks ago. He kinda had that same expression on his face.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 1, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> We've known each other for 10 years now, and have lived together for 5 of those years. There's been nothing between us for a really long time, though.
> 
> And these pics came out better than they looked in the little camera LCD.



Yeah we're basically best friends.


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

The groom offers a hand to his dainty bride...


----------



## Tina (Jun 5, 2007)

Heh. I killed the thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Not really... Still thinking about how to top that one...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 5, 2007)

if you can read this yer all up in my grill


----------



## Tina (Jun 5, 2007)

I see you're kinda turning blue there, Liz.


----------

